# Fill out and send back Bianchi warranty card?



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, just got my Infinito and I was wondering if I have to do anything on my part to establish the beginning of my warranty. Inside the warranty book there's a form with various sections to fill out. Is this supposed to be sent back to Bianchi or what? Thanks.


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

If I remember correctly I did it online.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

I did my online as well

Be well..be kind, Bianchi-001


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

OK so what am I missing ? I have the warrantee form in the owners' manual but went online to do my registration and cannot find a web link to register ? I looked at Bianchi USA and the Global site. Do I have to create a log-in membership first ?

Want to register my new Infinto


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

Tspeters said:


> OK so what am I missing ? I have the warrantee form in the owners' manual but went online to do my registration and cannot find a web link to register ? I looked at Bianchi USA and the Global site. Do I have to create a log-in membership first ?
> 
> Want to register my new Infinto


Sorry about the late reply. Yes, I created a log in before registering. I hope I did it right. Lol


----------

